# Monday Night in Minnesota



## Bore.224

The Vikings are coming off a big road win against a good team, they under Brad Childress have become a much better team! Thats the good news!

The Bad news is Minnesota is about to play a Champion on Monday night, to be whipped in your own hometown in front of the whole Nation just as you are gaining respect! :eyeroll: I almost feel bad for Ya!! HE HE :lol:

This message has been approved by Patriot Nation!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

That's odd, I though New England was coming to the cities and not Pittsburgh.


----------



## KEN W

So the Steelers are wearing Super Bowl rings that belong to the Patriots???? :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Bore.224

KEN W said:


> So the Steelers are wearing Super Bowl rings that belong to the Patriots???? :rollin: :rollin:


Yup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

C'mon are you not going to tell me how this is the perfect opportunity to show the world that the purple people eaters are back!!!

Are you gonna sit back and take that from a New England fan ware is the fire the pride, hope yer team has more fight in them than the fans :wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> C'mon are you not going to tell me how this is the perfect opportunity to show the world that the purple people eaters are back!!!


Geez Bore leave us alone, we won our Superbowl last weekend and are still soaking it up like an old man in a hot bath. :lol: The bad thing is it knocked me out of a pick a looser pool. Every time........ :lol:


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye

> ware is the fire the pride


Come on, at least learn to spell if you are going to trash talk the Vikes. What are you........A Packer fan?????? :lol: :stirpot:


----------



## Bore.224

WHATT!! A packer fan!! No packer fans within 500or 600 miles from me! Was on this site looking for some Viking fans to harass as I can not find one in person around here in Massachusetts. 

So anyway should be an interesting game as our two teams the Patriots and the Vikings do not meet up that often so I am sure we will have some suprizes for each other. See you on MONDAY NIGHT!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Looks like i'll be running into some tickets for the game. It'll be nice to have a seat to the whoopin the pats are going to receive.


----------



## Shu

You bet 870.

I hope that pretty boy QB of yours doesn't cry too much when he gets pounded into the ground by the Williams boys!


----------



## KEN W

Bore.224 said:


> WHATT!! A packer fan!! No packer fans within 500or 600 miles from me! Was on this site looking for some Viking fans to harass as I can not find one in person around here in Massachusetts.
> 
> So anyway should be an interesting game as our two teams the Patriots and the Vikings do not meet up that often so I am sure we will have some suprizes for each other. See you on MONDAY NIGHT!!!


Can't find any Patriot fans around here either.....must just be a New England thing. 

With Marcus Robinson out.....look for Bethel Johnson to provide a Haloween treat and come back and haunt his former team.


----------



## Bore.224

AAAHHHH thats more like it GAME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Confirmed....got the tickets.....GAME ON. Good thing the dome has turf so Brady doesn't get grass stains all over his back, just burn marks.


----------



## Norm70

Boooo!!! RedSox.....whoops wrong sport.

Tom Brady better what out for EJ Henderson's butt. You saw what it did to Hassleback :beer:


----------



## Bore.224

Ok 870 but remember, last time a Patriot had burn marks on his back was from doing snow angels in the super bowl after beating up on the Rams!! 

The only thing getting burned is going to be the Viking secondary :lol:

Wish I was going to the game , that should be fun have you called into work for tuesday yet


----------



## 870 XPRS

Just put horns on those helmets instead of Jets.


----------



## fargodawg

djleye said:


> ware is the fire the pride
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, at least learn to spell if you are going to trash talk the Vikes. What are you........A Packer fan?????? :lol: :stirpot:
Click to expand...

maybe a Houston Cougars fan, member big number 11. DANNY fricken Ware, illustrious pro career

I do believe that still (Danny)Ware is the fire...the pride' of cougar football


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

djleye said:


> ware is the fire the pride
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, at least learn to spell if you are going to trash talk the Vikes. What are you........A Packer fan?????? :lol: :stirpot:
Click to expand...

Dang-nabbit! That's not funny !


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 870 XPRS

Indy 36
Ponies 6


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bore.224

Vikings run defence is very good from what I hear, so look for Tom Brady to spread the ball around allot early on in the game "We like to get an early lead" I bet you will see 5 wide sets with nobody in the backfield right from the start of the game!! This will be a good test to see how far our receiving core has come, and maybe open up some Running room as well!!

The colts after last year has lost all respect from me, those losers still have not even won a playoff game.

Broncos 27
Colts 17


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> Vikings run defence is very good from what I hear, so look for Tom Brady to spread the ball around allot early on in the game "We like to get an early lead" I bet you will see 5 wide sets with nobody in the backfield right from the start of the game!!


Bore, get use to this instead buddy, "False start, entire offense, 5 yd. penalty, still 3rd down." :lol: The Brady Bunch better bring some tylenol for the trip into the house of pain.


----------



## jhegg

Dan,
I like the pack! Oops - I guess I will never receive an invite from you and Monte again! Btw, when are you guys coming over for goose kabobs?
Jim


----------



## R y a n

KEN W said:


> So the Steelers are wearing Super Bowl rings that belong to the Patriots???? :rollin: :rollin:


No... rings that belong to Seattle! :wink:

We all know the Pittsburgh Penguins (lol) stole the Super Bowl with assistance from striped shirts! Heck they were lucky to even make the playoffs, and without "accidentally" injuring (cheap shotting) the hottest QB in the AFC last year, they wouldn't have made it past the Bengals!

I'm just sayin....


----------



## R y a n

Bore.224 said:


> Broncos 27
> Colts 17


That had to hurt huh Terry? Bore has your back though! 

:beer:

Ryan


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

As I have made it abundantly clear, I am a Packer fan first.......then my second favorite team is the one that plays the Vikings... BUT, I was invited to the game tonight and we are at the 47 yard line, 18th ROW !!!!

Let's go Pats !!!!! :beer:


----------



## djleye

> Pats 27
> Vikes 9


You musta fell on your head when you were getting out of the tree stand!! What are ya, nuts!!??? I'll take that bet!!!

Remmi, that is about all you have to root for this year is the team that plays the Vikes!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Remmi_&_I said:


> As I have made it abundantly clear, I am a Packer fan first.......then my second favorite team is the one that plays the Vikings... BUT, I was invited to the game tonight and we are at the 47 yard line, 18th ROW !!!!
> 
> Let's go Pats !!!!! :beer:


Now I know where to look to throw foreign objects. Your seats are a tad better than mine...by tad I obviously mean a lot.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye

Ouch........Good One!!!!

Jake isn't taking the Broncos anywhere this year year or any other. Until you get a QB, you ain't doing nothing the Vikes ain't doing!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

5 1/2 hrs till gametime........got my custom made Brady costume with a cleaver stuck in my back and Kevin Williams half way through my chest cavity. My condolences on your loss Bore.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Wahoooooo, I love going to NFL games. It sux that I have to watch the Queens play, but the metroDUMP does get flippin' LOUD 

We are goint to a VIP beer/buffet tent at 5:15 to get our pregame on!!

Remember, I'll be the guy wearing Packers attire and cheering for the Patriots !!!!


----------



## djleye

:withstupid: Kinda like the sioux fans that wore their gear to the Bison game!!!!

One thing, you Packer fans can drink!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Jiffy

Did you all just see that?? Ouch!!! That was Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to easy. COME ON GUYS!! WHAT IN THE HELL WAS THAT!!!


----------



## Jiffy

just go ahead and give the ball away........... :roll:


----------



## Bore.224

Now you all know!! Look out WORLD here we come AGAIN!!!!!!! Jiffy Yes they sure make it look easy 

All is not lost don't worry we will put a whipping on Green Bay for you guys later on, I think they are on our scedual. Good luck with the rest of your season, I could only hope to see you again in the Super Bowl. :wink:

Hey got to get ready to break in a COLT next sunday night, Wish us Luck. :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Bore.224 said:


> Now you all know!! Look out WORLD here we come AGAIN!!!!!!! Jiffy Yes they sure make it look easy
> 
> All is not lost don't worry we will put a whipping on Green Bay for you guys later on, I think they are on our scedual. Good luck with the rest of your season, I could only hope to see you again in the Super Bowl. :wink:
> 
> Hey got to get ready to break in a COLT next sunday night, Wish us Luck. :beer:


Best team won....by far.

But you have won 3 of 4 Super Bowls....someone else's turn.....Come on Colts.....hammer the Partriots.


----------



## 870 XPRS




----------



## Goldy's Pal

The little I actually watched while dozing in the recliner only made me close my eyes again. Ugly and at home on national tv.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

That was BY FAR the quietest I have ever heard the Metrodome (for a Vikes game).

I really do wish it would have been a game....... I stayed until the end and it was atleast half empty by then......for a MNF game !!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Just when some breath of life came back with the Moore punt return, the life was sucked right out by Maroney. The aisles were filled with fans heading to the doors after that return. It was pretty sad. It was a long, lonely, sad drive home.


----------



## djleye

> Quote:
> Pats 27
> Vikes 9
> 
> You musta fell on your head when you were getting out of the tree stand!! What are ya, nuts!!??? I'll take that bet!!!
> 
> Remmi, that is about all you have to root for this year is the team that plays the Vikes!!!!
> _________________[/quote
> 
> See, You were way off on the final score!!!!!


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bore.224

870 XPRS Maroney could be the next , Walter Peyton I have been watching him all year and he is the best Half Back I have ever seen!!!! Guess he is not so bad a kick returns either


----------

